# Ose Mountain in Alaska



## fogtender

This is a site that many may enjoy reading though.

It belongs to a friend of mine that lives a bit over a hundred air miles or so from the nearest road.  He hiked in with his son some couple of dozen years ago and built a home in the wilderness.

Before I posted his link, I asked him about it and he was pretty excited, but there are those that don't grasp hunting, trapping and such as a life style and basically, he could care less what they think so I would suggest if you have issues with the real world, you may not want to see the link.  The rest may enjoy the heck out of it!

www.osemountain.com

I will be headed back that direction this spring when the snow is off his runway.

He has access to the world now though satellite Internet and TV.  Pretty neat place he has built up there.

Like to hear comments.


----------



## RedRocker

Awesome, I'd love to have those skills.
How does he get gas/fuel for his machines?


----------



## Cowboy

Wow !!  best thread ever fogtender , Thanks for sharing . I certainlly will be following . I went through all 13 pages great picks as well as the story .


----------



## pirate_girl

I bookmarked it Foggy, thanks


----------



## bill w

my wife and i will be doing the same thing shortly....it is a wonderfull,fulfilling life.i was raised in the bush outside of chicken and we are looking forward to leaving the grid.way cool thread foggy.reps for you..Bill w


----------



## fogtender

Dwain will have his gas flown in once or twice a year. There is a small group of people that live on a lake a bunch of miles away and a DC-4 will land on the lake after they clear the snow for it to land on the ice. They share the cost for the plane which brings in everything from gas to food. The cost of the plane is something like $10,000.00 plus the cost of the supplies. But it can bring in tons of gear at one time.

Normally, he use to run his snow machine all the way into Nenana (100 miles+-) to pick up gear. He has the same snowmachines that I have, the Arctic Cat Bear Cat Wide Tracks with a four stoke engine, they get about twenty miles per older two stokes machines get about half or a third of that mileage.

A friend of ours took his D-6 dozer our there a few years ago after getting a mountain of paperwork permits to clear the lake for the supply plane, and he went and made a runway on top of Ose Mountain about 1500' long, otherwise he had to walk about four miles to a smaller lake where the float plane could bring him supplies, he did get a four wheeler that saved him a lot of work, but the runway is just above the house by about 1/4 mile and is a lot easier for access.

My cabin is about 40 miles out on the same winter trail that he uses to get to his place. Since this forest fires went though the area this summer, the trail is pretty much blocked to use that trail and another rougher trail is used for access, so sometime this week, I should have the permits to bring my dozer out and open those trails back up. Will take photos and post them of the trip. Anyone that wants to come along and has their own snowmachine and wants to live "Primitive" for a few days is welcome to come along.

These are photos of their mountain top runway, note the "Stipes", he put sawdust on the runway to make them look big time! The last photo is Duaine at the runway meeting the plane.


----------



## fogtender

Duane just sent me a video site that a TV station in Minn. did on him and his wife. There is a short advertizement before the video starts, but it is pretty good.

http://kstp.com/article/stories/s1421499.shtml?cat=10546

He is going to send me photos and I will post them as I get them.

I sent him the link to the Forum site and he may join up and ad stuff himself to this tread.


----------



## Snowtrac Nome

cool pics always nice to see trees


----------



## fogtender

Here are a few more photos that Duane sent me.

Pictures of his runway and planes coming and going, aerial of his house and view of Mt. McKinley from his yard.


----------



## Snowtrac Nome

a helio currior that is one awsom plane they will haul like a 206 and preform like a cub


----------



## fogtender

dds said:


> a helio currior that is one awsom plane they will haul like a 206 and preform like a cub


 
Yeah, and they will groundloop in a heartbeat.  Was looking at four of them lined up at Merrell and they all had wingtip work on them....  Always wanted one though on floats!


----------



## Snowtrac Nome

they also have a gearbox in the front of the engine like the l19's wich i understand was problematic and cut your tbo in half also like any hing military a real gas hogg if i haf the money i couldn't think of a better plane for up here


----------



## cabinboy

That is a great thread I had to go thru all of the pages also , thanks for posting it. Life does not look like it is very easy up there . I am looking forward to reading more and seeing more pictures.


----------



## fogtender

cabinboy said:


> That is a great thread I had to go thru all of the pages also , thanks for posting it. Life does not look like it is very easy up there . I am looking forward to reading more and seeing more pictures.


 
The more set up you are, the easier it gets.  But there was a lot of hard work for him to get where they are at now.

He sent some more photos, will post them a bit later on tonight or tomorrow.


----------



## couchloafer

what a great find Foggy! Thanks so much for sharing! rep points your way!


----------



## Snowtrac Nome

i will second that i worked at alexander lake lodge as a kid kenny had lived there since the late 30's he trapped and comercial fished during the summer in the beginning later he started guiding the old man had some neet stories and would keep the guest's entertained at night telling themhe was about 65 when he passed away but i remember that 50 year old man with emphazima working us kids into the ground he was about 5ft 4 and made of iron his fix for every thing was more grease  we had an old 320 case crawler with a gas motor and a marvel updraft carb a st-4 st-4b and a bombi ,the bombi turned out to be useless also had 2 snowmachines and a few john boats and an old jeep all items he slowly aquired through years of hard work. every thing was heated with wood and i cut lots of it as a 12 year old and hauled it in so the cook could make breakfast.i still vividly remember those years and wonder how kids are going to get along not being able to work like that now and learning those lessons.


----------



## fogtender

dds said:


> i will second that i worked at alexander lake lodge as a kid kenny had lived there since the late 30's he trapped and comercial fished during the summer in the beginning later he started guiding the old man had some neet stories and would keep the guest's entertained at night telling themhe was about 65 when he passed away but i remember that 50 year old man with emphazima working us kids into the ground he was about 5ft 4 and made of iron his fix for every thing was more grease we had an old 320 case crawler with a gas motor and a marvel updraft carb a st-4 st-4b and a bombi ,the bombi turned out to be useless also had 2 snowmachines and a few john boats and an old jeep all items he slowly aquired through years of hard work. every thing was heated with wood and i cut lots of it as a 12 year old and hauled it in so the cook could make breakfast.i still vividly remember those years and wonder how kids are going to get along not being able to work like that now and learning those lessons.


 
Don't have a clue to what kids are going to do, mine turned out pretty well and left home after HS to go to college and both have pretty good jobs, better than I had at their age...  Not bad, but that don't appear to be normal nowdays...


----------



## fogtender

Here is some more photos of their log home interior.  The bear was on the porch was in the wrong place at the right time, was dinner and a new wall mount...


----------



## Snowtrac Nome

nice bear's we don't have any blacks up this way they are all grizzly's we will be down by white mountaain this weekend there are some linx down there if i see one thats one cat that will be on my wall.


----------



## Snowtrac Nome

fogtender said:


> Don't have a clue to what kids are going to do, mine turned out pretty well and left home after HS to go to college and both have pretty good jobs, better than I had at their age... Not bad, but that don't appear to be normal nowdays...


 congrats in your kids i expect mine will turn out ok too but when i was in the military i was shocked at the quality of the privates now days i had a few working in the motor pool who didn't have a clue what an honest days work was about. and i think a good bush experiance would do all youngsters some good.


----------



## osemtnak

We have Grizzly's too. Had two at diferent times that wanted me , both times I knew I was about to die , but I drew first. Up close and personal too! They put the fear of God in me , sounded like Dinosaurs. I heald fast , after it was over I melted...


----------



## fogtender

osemtnak said:


> We have Grizzly's too. Had two at diferent times that wanted me , both times I knew I was about to die , but I drew first. Up close and personal too! They put the fear of God in me , sounded like Dinosaurs. I heald fast , after it was over I melted...




Well Duane, glad you got yourself set up and on the forum, now you can answer questions about your homestead!


----------



## Melensdad

osemtnak said:


> We have Grizzly's too. Had two at diferent times that wanted me , both times I knew I was about to die , but I drew first. Up close and personal too! They put the fear of God in me , sounded like Dinosaurs. I heald fast , after it was over I melted...



Nice to see you joining us, I've been reading your blog.  Very interesting stuff indeed.

So finish your sentence, you melted *... butter on the bear meat while it roasted on the BBQ *


----------



## Cowboy

Watched the great video as well , Thanks again fogtender & welcome & thanks for sharing your life with us Duane & welcome . Reps to both .


----------



## bill w

welcome to the forum duane...i envy you guys..while it is a tough life,there is nothing better in the world than going outside and hearing nothing....just quiet...very peaceful..i take it you are back in by wein lake?my wife and i are looking at a place on wein...it has five cabins,with the main cabin right on the lake.only seen it thru the realtor's photos....we may get time to fly in this spring.Bill w


----------



## cabinboy

Welcome aboard Duane . I really enjoyed your stories and pictures, thank you for posting them , I am looking forward to seeing more of them.       WELCOME!!


----------



## Snowtrac Nome

osemtnak said:


> We have Grizzly's too. Had two at diferent times that wanted me , both times I knew I was about to die , but I drew first. Up close and personal too! They put the fear of God in me , sounded like Dinosaurs. I heald fast , after it was over I melted...


 we had alot of the same critters where i grew up i tended to be more worried about the blackies they were smaller but tended to be more agressive the brownies weren't like the barren ground grizzley's here in the western coast down in south central they were more layed back here the grizzleys aact more like the blackies i suppose because the enviroment is so harsh and hunting is short also i remember one blackie taking 7 rounds of 45/70 at point blank range to put down.


----------



## fogtender

Duane is new here and doesn't know how to do the posting so I will post his photos and remarks he emails me.



Duane..   

"For the dry times of watering the garden. Living up high far from a lake . I made this holding pond catch reservoir . Note the steel fence , no bear or moose got in yet ! Bear have tried. This is higher up for gravity flow as well. Great water pressure for sprinklers for free. Living on a hill is a lot warmer then in the cold bottom land.  As all pilots know."


----------



## fogtender

Another email from Duane


*Duane....*



*"The dugout I lived in since 1985 ,then searching the world for that special women bringing her with me, living in this, from June 1991 for, nine more years while we built our 30' X 40' tri level log home.*

*She seen the photos before hand, but reality sunk in after walking up hill 3.1/2 miles ,from a lake, with full packs . Arriving late at night, to this musty hole in the ground , with bear boards to save the sod roof, of this 9' X 11' dug out. That had been vacant for two years.... Worse for her, the plane was not due back for six months.... No communication ether ..105 miles from a road,and three rivers.. Just like the old days ..She past the test of,.. LOVE. !!"*


----------



## osemtnak

You Are Correct , About the B & D Bear. I lived With 4 Black, At Arms Lenth When I was by my self. Bear , BO-Bo , Fuzzy, & Wink Were There names. When company came in to visit , the bear friends, went into hideing.// The Grizz Were surprised by me, & Reacted in defence , all the same they wanted to eat me. Making noise when you walkabout is good advise....


----------



## osemtnak

bill w said:


> welcome to the forum duane...i envy you guys..while it is a tough life,there is nothing better in the world than going outside and hearing nothing....just quiet...very peaceful..i take it you are back in by wein lake?my wife and i are looking at a place on wein...it has five cabins,with the main cabin right on the lake.only seen it thru the realtor's photos....we may get time to fly in this spring.Bill w


      Any Questionx, on the place on wein ask me. Not sure about the 5 cabins any more. Dan W. sold some stuff off. Atv and etc, and cabins. Best not buy unseen. Trust only you self. Best e-mail me or one on one about the place. But we hope to see a good friendly new owner buy it. Just do your home work. A one mile ice weelled landing can be done now . Everitts Air is hualing a load in March 27 th.DC-46  Strip is on north end the place is on the south end. Check it out now. (5 long ) 200 feet deep good fishing.


----------



## osemtnak

Your close... After Melting butter on a lot of bear meat , I am sick of bear meat. Give me Black Angus BEEF, Marbled !!! No more Wabbitts TOO.! after 11 in 11 days that's it no moo ! Thank God for a supply plane ounce a month...But if push comes to shove we been there done that.


----------



## loboloco

Beautiful country.  Wish I could find something like that, but not so cold.


----------



## osemtnak

loboloco said:


> Beautiful country. Wish I could find something like that, but not so cold.


 Astronauts wear space suits,....Alaskan's wear layers of warm clothes during the winter and not much in the summer. We have a young man from Alabama spending the winter with us. Loves it. His home is six miles north of Florida, go figure ! Not a wanted person either !


----------



## fogtender

Got this from Duane in the email today

*Duane...*

*"Put your paws up.!..... You are under-A- rest , For the Murder of Ma-ma and Baby Moose"*


----------



## fogtender

Today, there was what appears to be a teacher that was killed and parcially eaten by wolves according to the people that found the body.

http://www.adn.com/2010/03/09/1175725/wolf-blamed-in-death-of-villager.html


----------



## osemtnak

fogtender said:


> Today, there was what appears to be a teacher that was killed and parcially eaten by wolves according to the people that found the body.


 WoW !  Thats rare ! But I know they could . They can be feares, Like Dogs they can be meen too. Iffen they can take down a moose they sure could take out a Man. Wonder if that will hit the news.. Dought it.


----------



## fogtender

osemtnak said:


> WoW !  Thats rare ! But I know they could . They can be feares, Like Dogs they can be meen too. Iffen they can take down a moose they sure could take out a Man. Wonder if that will hit the news.. Dought it.




Well the Anchorage Daily News did a story on it.  I put a link on my last post to the story.  The State wouldn't confirm it yet  but the locals said it was and I figure they can tell what the tracks were.


----------



## RedRocker

fogtender said:


> Today, there was what appears to be a teacher that was killed and parcially eaten by wolves according to the people that found the body.



That's not good, mother nature can be a mean mother sometimes.
Got your PM Duane and sent a reply. if you look in the upper right
hand corner where it says "welcome", you can click on Private Messages
to access the page easily.


----------



## Snowtrac Nome

fogtender said:


> Well the Anchorage Daily News did a story on it. I put a link on my last post to the story. The State wouldn't confirm it yet but the locals said it was and I figure they can tell what the tracks were.


from the way the evening news portrayed her she might have been a tree hugger they like out give out treats to them animals like wolf's and she might run oout of treats or just didnt bring any and that will pi$$ off a wild animal something terrable one needs to heed the advice don't feed the animals.


----------



## fogtender

dds said:


> from the way the evening news portrayed her she might have been a tree hugger they like out give out treats to them animals like wolf's and she might run out of treats or just didn't bring any and that will pi$$ off a wild animal something terrible one needs to heed the advice don't feed the animals.


 
People do that with bears and the like, feed them because they look cute.  Then when you run out of treats... well you fill the bill...

Timothy Treadwell did the same thing of sorts with the bears, he just pissed one off that didn't like being talked at like it was a little kid... So it ate what bothered it... Timothy

Wasn't even a case of "IF", just when...

I see people in the Parks trying to feed wild animals from their cars which is illegal, but they are clueless to why you don't feed the animals.  It conditions them as humans are a food source... so because of their stupidity, the next hiker may get mauled expecting a "Snack"..


----------



## osemtnak

And they wonder why I carry a BIG gun ? Not to kill but as a Precaution. It has saved my life twice now ..." Never take a knife to a gun fight." Like wize with wild animalis!


----------



## fogtender

osemtnak said:


> And they wonder why I carry a BIG gun ? Not to kill but as a Precaution. It has saved my life twice now ..." Never take a knife to a gun fight." Like wize with wild animalis!


 
Why I carry a revolver verse an automatic, in sub zero temps, the Auto has a tendency to freeze the slide, not to mention they don't handle moisture well, the revolver seems to work just about all the time in all temps.

Not the "Massive" fire power of the 9MM with a 14 shot clip and weak bullets, but a few well placed .44 Mag rounds in the boiler room will stop or reroute the "Issue"...


----------



## osemtnak

fogtender said:


> Why I carry a revolver verse an automatic, in sub zero temps, the Auto has a tendency to freeze the slide, not to mention they don't handle moisture well, the revolver seems to work just about all the time in all temps.
> 
> Not the "Massive" fire power of the 9MM with a 14 shot clip and weak bullets, but a few well placed .44 Mag rounds in the boiler room will stop or reroute the "Issue"...


 
I carry a single six mag. 44 . Nothing will work if you loose your cool or use 30 rounds . I make one shot work allways. My Dad taught Me well. Gut shot is good if you want him to die way off,.. but up close !. You have to as I have had to twice now , The neck just under his head as he charges you . Instant death. Not the head.Scary when he drops dead at your feet. Gut shot gives him time to chew on you.


----------



## Snowtrac Nome

i havea big auto i can carry desert eagle 50  and it has always functioned in all weather i don't carry it any more be cause my primary self defence gun is a marlin 1895 modified for 50 ak and the barrel is cut down to 16 1/2 inches one hit from that and nothing ever gets back up. so why pack a heavy pistol.


----------



## RedRocker

dds said:


> i havea big auto i can carry desert eagle 50  and it has always functioned in all weather i don't carry it any more be cause my primary self defence gun is a marlin 1895 modified for 50 ak and the barrel is cut down to 16 1/2 inches one hit from that and nothing ever gets back up. so why pack a heavy pistol.



Did Jim West build your Marlin or you? I've lusted for one
of  his take down Marlin's for years.


----------



## fogtender

Duane is going to send some more of his smaller cabin photos to post and some of his building the main house.

Should be a few days, but should be interesting!


----------



## BigAl RIP

My God! Incredible stories ! I tip my hat to you Sir  .


----------



## Snowtrac Nome

RedRocker said:


> Did Jim West build your Marlin or you? I've lusted for one
> of his take down Marlin's for years.


he bult it for me back before i started doing my own gunsmithing


----------



## fogtender

BigAl said:


> My God! Incredible stories ! I tip my hat to you Sir  .




It's his version of your Panama place, in the Wilds of Alaska!


----------



## BigAl RIP

fogtender said:


> It's his version of your Panama place, in the Wilds of Alaska!


 
ugh ? I never had to kill a charging bear with a 44 mag , but I once killed a spider with a stick , screaming like a girly man the whole time .

There was that one time I ran out of ice in the freezer for my drink .... That damn near killed me ......


----------



## osemtnak

BigAl said:


> My God! Incredible stories ! I tip my hat to you Sir .


  Go easy on me ,... My hat size is 7-3/8 all ready  Thank you  for the good words...///  I have a few more to get out there. Just enjoying life, best I can... No end of the bar for me but a stage might be fun...


----------



## osemtnak

BigAl said:


> ugh ? I never had to kill a charging bear with a 44 mag , but I once killed a spider with a stick , screaming like a girly man the whole time .
> 
> There was that one time I ran out of ice in the freezer for my drink .... That damn near killed me ......


 
Good One ... It's the snakes that makes me a girly man... But I have Snakes here too , Not comenly known but I have seen them in a swamp hot spring area  Need to put my brand on one and get my name in the book ... as there are not supose to be snakes In the interiour of Alaska.


----------



## bill w

BigAl...you got the record on outta there....we may be in alaska,but your voyage in life makes us bow to you..way cool...Bill w


----------



## fogtender

Duane sent me some more photos to post, some are self explanatory, others may not be as easy to describe. The are photos of the Green House, cabins and the main house.

You need to keep in mind, that to build any of this stuff, it either have to be gotten from the wilderness, towed 100+ miles by snowmachine or flown in... None of this was easy and took years to get it where it is now.

Since he is now able to post here, maybe I can get him to describe what photos are of what and where.


----------



## fogtender

And again here is another set of photos of Duane's place.


----------



## fogtender

This one isn't too hard to figure out what it is, it is the view of their home.  Note the little satellite dish on the porch, that is the Hughesnet internet system.  That gives him the connection to the world via internet...

Makes Wilderness a little less remote...


----------



## Snowtrac Nome

he has done some nice work on the place i lovve the fall colors the tundra gets pretty in the fall around here too


----------



## fogtender

dds said:


> he has done some nice work on the place i love the fall colors the tundra gets pretty in the fall around here too


 
Fall flying is by far the prettiest time to fly the area, all the colors are great, the snow moving down the mountains...  Postcard stuff...


----------



## pirate_girl

Mr. Ose, Sir..
Some people would say "How can they live like that?"
I would say you are very blessed and fortunate to live like that.
Awesome pictures, lovely stories.
Bravo and God Bless You and Yours.


----------



## osemtnak

dds said:


> he has done some nice work on the place i lovve the fall colors the tundra gets pretty in the fall around here too


 
TNX. DON..In Nov. 77 I was reminded life is short, I am only leaving MY Mark. WITH A WONDER FULL WOMEN. Who has the same ambition..Together we have made some thing out of nothing..Injoying Life..As we travel through it... Beats holding up the end of a BAR !


----------



## osemtnak

fogtender said:


> And again here is another set of photos of Duane's place.


 
Grow our own food stuffs, Geen H. 16' x 36' for early to late gardening,:.Hill side garen catches the sun, and early frost poll on past us...15' X 16' Kit. & all the cuboards, & pantry, aisl for table & cuboards, Romantic lighting,Home made lumber from our birch, Machined in our basement....Norweigan friends at work,...3 floors of 30' X 40' Built to some day become a Lodge...Right now it is a," Hands On Wilderness living Experince ". We put our Friends to work.. Fire places yet to build, (Framed in ).. The cellar , or cold room is in the basemrnt 10' X 10' , with freezer chest , works great.  It was realy fun building a Home the way we did, our way on our own time , no middle man.... Paid for too !


----------



## osemtnak

pirate_girl said:


> Mr. Ose, Sir..
> Some people would say "How can they live like that?"
> I would say you are very blessed and fortunate to live like that.
> Awesome pictures, lovely stories.
> Bravo and God Bless You and Yours.


 

YOUR WORDS MEAN A LOT, Thank you.... Right on ,"FIRE FOR EFFECT "..Lovely Stories, for loving People...." You can take the Girl out of the Country , But you can't take the Country , out of the Girl. "


----------



## osemtnak

fogtender said:


> Duane sent me some more photos to post, some are self explanatory, others may not be as easy to describe. The are photos of the Green House, cabins and the main house.
> 
> You need to keep in mind, that to build any of this stuff, it either have to be gotten from the wilderness, towed 100+ miles by snowmachine or flown in... None of this was easy and took years to get it where it is now.
> 
> Since he is now able to post here, maybe I can get him to describe what photos are of what and where.


 
Photos are worth a 1,000 words...Every now and again people from all over the world come by for a  " Hands On, Alaskan Wilderness Expeince "


----------



## fogtender

Duane sent more photos and a discription of the roofing work he was doing on the cabin..



*Duane.....*

*"Notice the tight fit, the scissor bracing and key lock to tighten the A Frame , 2 X 12 s spaced 2 feet , plus poly sheeting for vapor bearer , 10" fiberglass bats , Not shown, the 1 x 6's nailer's spaced 4 " for the steel roof sheeting . ( Steel weighs 3,600 lbs. )"*


----------



## osemtnak

fogtender said:


> Duane sent more photos and a discription of the roofing work he was doing on the cabin..
> 
> 
> 
> *Duane.....*
> 
> *"Notice the tight fit, the scissor bracing and key lock to tighten the A Frame , 2 X 12 s spaced 2 feet , plus poly sheeting for vapor bearer , 10" fiberglass bats , Not shown, the 1 x 6's nailer's spaced 4 " for the steel roof sheeting . ( Steel weighs 3,600 lbs. )"*


 
This, "LOG HOUSE , " Is built of logs,.... But it is not, a one room Cabin ! That is a comman mistake , made by many.... Just wanted to make that known....Not many Houses in the wilderness...


----------



## fogtender

osemtnak said:


> This, "LOG HOUSE , " Is built of logs,.... But it is not, a one room Cabin ! That is a comman mistake , made by many.... Just wanted to make that known....Not many Houses in the wilderness...


 
Yep, my mistake... 

It is defiantly a house and a home!

But I also know a bunch of people that have log homes they built that call them "Log Cabins" too.  Either way, no matter what you prefer to call it, you have a very great place there!


----------



## muleman RIP

Glad you have joined up here. I am just now part way through your site and it looks great. Nice to meet folks who like to get by on their own with nature. Lots of critters to harvest is a good thing as well. Stay safe and enjoy spring. Bill


----------



## osemtnak

muleman said:


> Glad you have joined up here. I am just now part way through your site and it looks great. Nice to meet folks who like to get by on their own with nature. Lots of critters to harvest is a good thing as well. Stay safe and enjoy spring. Bill


 
Thank You Bill...Spring is near, Fall and spring times are short, We realy just have winter and summers. Come the month of April We have a bunchof stuff to do in FRBX, for that Month. But we'll be back. Take care every one....


----------



## fogtender

Duane sent me some more photos to post and a discription on how he moved the building logs from the woods to the homesite.

*Duane,*

*     Here is a look at my heavy equipment... Well, it is a.. CAT ! .....This was the way I hauled all my logs from, three Miles away ,to build OUR " LOG  HOME." All 1,000 House logs.Many were 58 feet long, a longer reach pole was used then.... One at a time, six per day....Plus the lumber logs...- NINE years....Wife peeled every one...I dreamed of going into debt and have a saw mill , Crawler cat, and Crane.... But unlike our Government , We did it within our means...VERY  REWARDING .....*

*     Note: the 44 MAG hand gun... Saved my life twice, Grizz's in area...*


----------



## fogtender

Funny how the four wheeler has become a main vehicle all over Alaska during the summer and winters...


----------



## osemtnak

The 4X4 ATV 's have worked hard for us. I used to just over haul the engines, but found that to be a short fix, so now I am on my third one this spring. I just whear them out, by all the work they do for US..... Living out here is a FULL TIME LIFE STYLE

Others should be so blessed !


----------



## fogtender

Duane sent another email about the supply plane landing on the Lake with supplies for a bunch of people in the area.

Part one of two pictures...



*Duane...*

*  One mile runway marked with spruce trees. Run way is on Wein Lake Alaska . the ice is 4 feet thick. Full load around 24,000 pounds. Cheaper to haul one big load then a board at a time , Cost of trip about $4,000 or there about.  My share was $1,000.00 That covers making the run way and all expenses save the cost of what we bought. Way cheaper then I could have done other wise.  Rena and Had a New ATV, King size Bed ,(top of the line), Lumber, and Gasoline way cheaper then a small plane could ever have done it for.IF it could have... Just need to be able to buy a years supply at one time. *

*      Landing on Ice was neat to see , ... Big plane . The plane gave us a salute on his way out,... see the photo. *

*     The fun was hauling on a trail 15 miles for me, by-ya snow machines. But easier the 105 miles through a burned out jungle and very little snow. Took me 3 days to get it packed home, with help. of several. The 105 miles takes me 12 hours to haul one load. So I am glad to have a big plane to wein . Saves me ware and tare on equipment and time.*

*     Living out here full time is cheaper then living in town . We buy Bulk, and grow our own food. No taxes, no home loan, no utilities bills , no car insurance ,  pay for every thing up front, Solar, wind ,small Gen, big one for tools for more power. .... Its those that live in town and out here on the week ends, that is expensive.( You seen our log home )*

*    We have Air Med insurance incase we need to be brought to a hospital , cost $100.00 per year. We have Dish net and world wide communications, For $60.00 per month, for all net. Free calls to computers , and cheap for calling reg phones. No cell service way out here, Do not need it . Have a hand held C B for that , to phone home , Rena can get me if needed.*

*    Never catch a people germ like you do in town.  Haven't been sick in many a year. ( That part I Like )*


----------



## fogtender

This it the second set of photos of Duane's supply trip by the Plane.


----------



## fogtender

The Runway they make on the lake is pretty flat, they plow it with a dozer and then drag it to make if 100% flat.  Lot of work for a one flight landing/takeoff...


----------



## osemtnak

Wrong ! That was the old way doing it by the Bull Dozzer. ... The runway is Blowen clean by a big snow blower truck The biggest truck blower Made. The run way is then dragged by the big steel sled pulled broad side by the Same truck. For finnish. Cat used just for haulling.Fright off the lake.

     See any snow banks on the sides ?... No . That is because there is no snow piled up by a dozzer...... It , the snow is blowen way clear and dissapated far to the sides. ( Flat )

     Took no time time to blow a one mile runway, and unloading area. 

     Cutting trees and placeing them, took as long as to blow the strip.

      Part of the truck snow blower is owend by me.

    Air strip is on the lee end of the lake, not drifted.( North west end).


----------



## fogtender

osemtnak said:


> Wrong ! That was the old way doing it by the Bull Dozzer. ... The runway is Blowen clean by a big snow blower truck The biggest truck blower Made. The run way is then dragged by the big steel sled pulled broad side by the Same truck. For finnish. Cat used just for haulling.Fright off the lake.
> 
> See any snow banks on the sides ?... No . That is because there is no snow piled up by a dozzer...... It , the snow is blowen way clear and dissapated far to the sides. ( Flat )
> 
> Took no time time to blow a one mile runway, and unloading area.
> 
> Cutting trees and placeing them, took as long as to blow the strip.
> 
> Part of the truck snow blower is owend by me.
> 
> Air strip is on the lee end of the lake, not drifted.( North west end).



My mistake, I knew George had taken the Oshkosh blower out, just forgot that he was now using that instead of the dozer.


----------



## Melensdad

OK this is just a silly question from someone in the heart of the nation where we have major railways, ports and interstates to haul our goods.  Bear in mind that I live in a rural area but I can stop by the local lumber yard in the morning and have a pile of lumber delivered to my driveway a few hours later.  In the photos above the load of lumber appears to be delivered to a lake in a central area and its a load for several people?   So I realize that your situation is dramatically different and I have to ask...

Given how difficult it is to get raw materials to a remote location, how much does it cost to buy a 2x4 piece of lumber?  Or what about a sheet of 1/2" CDX plywood.  I realize you'd never buy just 1 but I have to presume the costs for building materials would be amazingly high in the remote areas because of transportation costs.  

Also, if you want a load of dimensional lumber or pallet of roofing materials and stack of windows, plus mechanicals . . . to build an entire homestead.* how long does it take to get them out to your site and how does it get there? * Carried under a helicopter?   Hauled up a trail the hard way???

I'd also have to guess that there are a bunch of folks up there with their own portable sawmills to cut their own dimensional lumber???


----------



## fogtender

Melensdad said:


> OK this is just a silly question from someone in the heart of the nation where we have major railways, ports and interstates to haul our goods.  Bear in mind that I live in a rural area but I can stop by the local lumber yard in the morning and have a pile of lumber delivered to my driveway a few hours later.  In the photos above the load of lumber appears to be delivered to a lake in a central area and its a load for several people?   So I realize that your situation is dramatically different and I have to ask...
> 
> Given how difficult it is to get raw materials to a remote location, how much does it cost to buy a 2x4 piece of lumber?  Or what about a sheet of 1/2" CDX plywood.  I realize you'd never buy just 1 but I have to presume the costs for building materials would be amazingly high in the remote areas because of transportation costs.
> 
> Also, if you want a load of dimensional lumber or pallet of roofing materials and stack of windows, plus mechanicals . . . to build an entire homestead.* how long does it take to get them out to your site and how does it get there? * Carried under a helicopter?   Hauled up a trail the hard way???
> 
> I'd also have to guess that there are a bunch of folks up there with their own portable sawmills to cut their own dimensional lumber???



Can't speak for anyone but my own work done on my cabin. But with it being only forty miles off the road system, the related costs are an expence that many people don't take into the cost of building in the "Wild". In my case I needed a way to transport the building materials.  A new snowmachine that is dependible and can carry/pull a load.  Had to build a sled to carry the lumber because nobody sells what I needed.  Bought an "Imp" to haul bigger stuff when needed. Bought an old dozer to clear the cabin site and make the runway, and the expense of getting it there.

Once you get those details done, somewhere around $40,000.00+ invested, you can go and buy the building materials which are more than stateside buy about 20% at a guess.

To have a load like Duane has out there, you need a bigger dozer and a/or a large snowblower like the Oshkosh to make the runway for the airplane.


----------



## Snowtrac Nome

i think at last chect 1/2 inch cdx was about $60.00 a sheet here in nome and at out lumber yard start shipping it out and it goes up from there.


----------



## Cowboy

Wow great pics & storys Fog & Duane , Thanks for sharing .


----------



## osemtnak

Melensdad said:


> OK this is just a silly question from someone in the heart of the nation where we have major railways, ports and interstates to haul our goods. Bear in mind that I live in a rural area but I can stop by the local lumber yard in the morning and have a pile of lumber delivered to my driveway a few hours later. In the photos above the load of lumber appears to be delivered to a lake in a central area and its a load for several people? So I realize that your situation is dramatically different and I have to ask...
> 
> Given how difficult it is to get raw materials to a remote location, how much does it cost to buy a 2x4 piece of lumber? Or what about a sheet of 1/2" CDX plywood. I realize you'd never buy just 1 but I have to presume the costs for building materials would be amazingly high in the remote areas because of transportation costs.
> 
> Also, if you want a load of dimensional lumber or pallet of roofing materials and stack of windows, plus mechanicals . . . to build an entire homestead.* how long does it take to get them out to your site and how does it get there? *Carried under a helicopter? Hauled up a trail the hard way???
> 
> I'd also have to guess that there are a bunch of folks up there with their own portable sawmills to cut their own dimensional lumber???


 
Hello... Some interesting and good Questions.... Not many think that through, before they make the leap into the remote wilderness.

I am one of 64 Fed. Homesteaders in this Lake Minchumina land settlment area , that did think and pre pare for living out here. I am the last one standing, of 64.

I have worn out lots of chain saws and mills sawing my own lumber. No one else, that I know of has a chain saw mill.... Chain saw mill, because it is portable, on site and way cheaper then any other mill.... but ,too I used my Mills harder and more then any other person ever has. So I learned to modafy the chain for faster sawing , and instead of bending over on a log , I made the logs to be waist high. You may see some of this in my web site  www.osemountain.com   You may have to peel throught the pages, lots there.

I have 4 ways to get material out to me. 1,.. is overland 105 mile trail in march, by snowmachine, ( past Marks,) 2,.. by a float plane to a lake 3 miles from me, 3,.. A by a landing strip like Marks winter or summer,or 4,..  the big stuff and bulk flown to Wein Lake 15 miles to the north  also in March. From all those points I use either a snow machine or ATV with sleds and or trailer. ( Snow Mobile ) Time ?.. figure air time 1 to 1-1/2 hours  Small or big planes. But for the lumber for the most part I make my own unless I get lazy or rich... I live here full time and it beats living in the city or even on the edge of a road.... Much cheaper too ! But ... One needs to live within ones means. NOT LIKE OUR GOVERNMENT !!!  Look up my web. You may find it interesting ..Every day I spean hours anserwing mail

Duane

I could go on and on. Been on TV and a documentry is in the works now too 5 to 7 hour thing to be announced. the Interview can be seen on  www.kstp.com " on the road" Feb 21 2010


----------



## osemtnak

Cowboy said:


> Wow great pics & storys Fog & Duane , Thanks for sharing .


 
Thank You Cowboy..... I nearly was dead in 77 from a bullet in the brain. When I partaly recoverd I moved to the wilderness where I only had Grizzes to fend off ( TWO NOW ARE DEAD ) But lets keep that MuM ! I am injoying life within my means. ... By living It...

Duane


----------



## osemtnak

dds said:


> i think at last chect 1/2 inch cdx was about $60.00 a sheet here in nome and at out lumber yard start shipping it out and it goes up from there.


 
1/2 in cdx in fairbanks arround $40.00 Or less. New Box stores in town bring down the prices. Depends on what service means to one. But the dementional, I Mill my self, better then store bought. See my Kitchen all birch . Only the hard ware I bought. Have a complete wood work shop I can build any thing in My basement..... Not a Cabin. 30 X 40 Tri level log house. Took years to build. But we done eer. Funner that way. Not like making play money the GOV does..  Were .FREE and clear...Fed Land no taxes SSHHHHH..... OBOMA may change that....VOTE FOR SARAH.

Thanks Duane


----------



## Melensdad

$23 in Indiana.


BTW, what does grizzly taste like.  I've eaten black bear, but it was years ago and honestly don't recall anything other than it was a bit greasy.


----------



## osemtnak

Melensdad said:


> $23 in Indiana.
> 
> 
> BTW, what does grizzly taste like. I've eaten black bear, but it was years ago and honestly don't recall anything other than it was a bit greasy.


 
Tasts like nasty. They are not fussy on what they eat, but I am...Ate four one year, but those were hard times, even moose are not my forta. Give me Black Angus marbled any day. Only weekend worriours like Moose... Now fish is another matter.

I live out here but I order out ounce a month. We eat better then in town , Just not bear or rabbits, and or porqupine. Been there done that.( Supplys ) Bulk and Rena's a excelemt cook can't you tell ? I need to work or get fatter.

Duane


----------



## Melensdad

I've never had moose.

We have lots of whitetail deer, and they are well fed on Hoosier cornfields so they are actually very tasty.  Rabbit is good too.  We don't have porquines but we do have SKUNK and there is no way I am going to eat one of those!!!


----------



## Snowtrac Nome

here  in nome i live in a substance comunity one of the problems we have with the moose population is grizzlys aer running rampid out of state hunters pay 10k plus for a guide and locals don't trophy hunt and nobody wants to eat a grizz they will wine and dine on walurs seals and whale but won't touch grizz i might ad trying some of the above named mammels it is an aquired taste shuld tell you something about the grizz


----------



## osemtnak

Melensdad said:


> I've never had moose.
> 
> We have lots of whitetail deer, and they are well fed on Hoosier cornfields so they are actually very tasty. Rabbit is good too. We don't have porquines but we do have SKUNK and there is no way I am going to eat one of those!!!


 
Yes when I lived in Minnesota I too injoyed  whitetail deer meat, corn feed.... /// Rabbit,... After 11 in 11 days , no other meat. I damb near starved as there is not a ounce of fat or protein in a rabbit. Again fat is neaded.

Moose , It's the love and lerr of the hunt, to some it's just a habit. . Many just give away the meat to clean out there frezzer, to make room for the new one.And they eat moose meat ounce a week,... maybe. Most moose meat makes it to the poor folks that live in shelters, so in a way thats a good thing. A steady diet of any thing is not good. When our diet was the same-o-sameo day after day, month after month. The first chance of diet , or any thing your stomac has not seen, for many a moon . You will not hold it in your belly long, just long enough for it to pass right through you, if you know what I MEAN.( Moderation and variaty ) Even for a Mountain man.. //...Living by a store has it's advantages. I had to learn the hard way.... Get this... When we are in town to visit or shop, ( Rare ) We are offered Moose Meat ! We eat it to be nice,... but give me Black Angus instead..... So we eat good even out here, but learned early on the meaning of, VARIETY !!! Unless your a week ender.

Duane


----------



## fogtender

Duane, got the battery and radios back in my plane, will be running it up to Fairbanks for the annual sometime this next week. Let me know when you have solid ground on the runway and maybe I can hop over there for a bit! 

Didn't put the skis on this year, wasn't much snow to start with and the Nenana Ski strip is all grass now....


----------



## Melensdad

Dumb question #2.

What about vegetables?  Do you have a greenhouse and if you do what types of plants/veggies can you grow given that it would be very difficult to keep a greenhouse warm enough to grow a lot of the veggies we take for granted down here in the lower 48 states?


----------



## osemtnak

fogtender said:


> Duane, got the battery and radios back in my plane, will be running it up to Fairbanks for the annual sometime this next week. Let me know when you have solid ground on the runway and maybe I can hop over there for a bit!
> 
> Didn't put the skis on this year, wasn't much snow to start with and the Nenana Ski strip is all grass now....


 
Hello ,... Well another day like today... It is not safe to use skies now. Wheels could be done now . But to be safe , I will put ashes on it tommorow. + 40` today, center of strip is dry and most of the other ... Give it another day or so .

Duane


----------



## osemtnak

Melensdad said:


> Dumb question #2.
> 
> What about vegetables? Do you have a greenhouse and if you do what types of plants/veggies can you grow given that it would be very difficult to keep a greenhouse warm enough to grow a lot of the veggies we take for granted down here in the lower 48 states?


 
Yes, we have a big green house 16 X 36 , with raised beds waist high all arround and center. With a wood stove. vented or close as needed . 86 ` in there today. at night I fire up the stove. And we can grow any thing. Corn is iffy .... Corn needs darkness , We have now 13 hours of sun, june 24 hours. So corn is iffy ( Sweet ). I live on a hill side faceing the sun and in a pocket bowl , hill top to our back sheltered area. 

That was the fun part... Picking my land. I planed ,and got every thing I wanted. High up for warmth. ( Cold air sinks )Birch timber , = good soil, and dranage. The water sorces are up above us for gravity feed . 40 psi  Rain water dams, ( Resevoirs ) In dry times we use that water for the gardens SS . Green house has water collection tanks (.Free energy sun and water ) Digging a self flowing well now for house, that will be in use this year. Right now we use roof rain and systern and snow melt . 12 volt pump runs our system for the house on demand.( Solar, wind and gen for back up )
I have had the greatest fun planning and seeing my plans develope. Living highup the temps are 25 ` warmer then by a lake or in the flat lands.With solid ground, no permafrost.
Root celler in Basement insulated 40` the warmest, and controled..... Runway on top 150 x 1300 2,000 feet away from house. 
This has been a trip for me doing all this , FUN FUN..

I use too man a Nuke Missile base In Wheeler Ind. And Korea
Thank you for the questions made my day. 
Duane


----------



## fogtender

osemtnak said:


> Hello ,... Well another day like today... It is not safe to use skies now. Wheels could be done now . But to be safe , I will put ashes on it tommorow. + 40` today, center of strip is dry and most of the other ... Give it another day or so .
> 
> Duane


 
Won't be able to get out there until they get the annual done on the plane sometime this next week.  When I do, will take some aerial shots of the place on the way out.


----------



## osemtnak

Run way iffy some dry some snow , put ash on today . need some warm sunny days and it will be good for wheeles . Heard some fly bys today. Others are looking at it.... Be safe.
Duane


----------



## fogtender

Duane,

Hadn't read your blog for awhile, pretty neat history stuff of your time there. Keep adding to it!

http://osemountain.com/?c=1


----------



## Cletis

Hello Duane, what is your snow depth in the winter and do you have to do anything special to deal with it?


Cletis


----------



## fogtender

osemtnak said:


> Run way iffy some dry some snow , put ash on today . need some warm sunny days and it will be good for wheeles . Heard some fly bys today. Others are looking at it.... Be safe.
> Duane




Guess I won't be up for a bit, found out I have metal in the oil and a new engine is going to be needed for the bird!  So got a tad bit of a set back!


----------



## fogtender

Duane and his wife made it into town this last week, had coffee with them this morning. Is in town for a week or so more, then plan on heading back out to their homestead. 

He was telling me about a new wind generator he bought a year or so back that didn't work and he couldn't get it back in until just a few months ago, the dealer that sold it to him claimed they didn't have any paperwork on it and wanted him to write a story then send it back to the factory. Not a very good warranty system, so he may be looking for a new supplier of the wind generators.

Being out a hundred miles off the road system is tough sometimes when you deal with city companies that don't grasp the fact that it takes time and money to transport faulty equipment out and back.


----------



## fogtender

Cletis said:


> Hello Duane, what is your snow depth in the winter and do you have to do anything special to deal with it?
> 
> 
> Cletis


 
He is off the line for a bit since he is in town, but the snow varies from year to year, sometime a foot or two, sometimes seven or eight feet.

He has two wide track Arctic Cat Bearcats, same as the one I have and they are well suited for working in deep snow. To make them even better, we install wide ski skins on the skis that make them about four to six inches wider, which translates into better floating on the deep snow.

The wide track machines are normally built a bit heavier for hauling freight, and aren't much for a racing version, although the newer ones have over double the horse power these do, at about 130+- HP, mine has 57 and I can pull a house, so no idea why all the extra HP other than going faster than I care to fall off of it at...

In my case, I had to haul my building material only forty miles one way verses the one hundred miles that Duane has, but the logistics are the same, you break down, you have a long walk ahead of you... Duane's place is sixty miles past my cabin and he makes it normally in a one day ride if weather is helping out. When I was hauling my building supplies out, I would do a round a day which was still only 80 miles verses his 100 one way.

But here is some photos of my snowmachine (same as Duane's, but a year newer '05), it is a four stroke gas engine, and can get up to about 20 MPG on good trails, which is almost double or better over the two stoke engines. And when you have to haul the gas you use, the better the mileage, the farther you can go with less weight to haul other than the freight.


----------



## osemtnak

Cletis said:


> Hello Duane, what is your snow depth in the winter and do you have to do anything special to deal with it?
> 
> 
> Cletis


Hello ! We are all most home . Useing a friends computer . In regards to your question. Mark done a good job anserwing it. On the run way , I snow drag it after each snow fall, to prevent drifting. Many others are not able to keep there runway from drifting, due to not living there all the time. It is allso draged all summer, and golf course grass is mowed , along side the runway.... Snow depth can be up to 5 feet. This winter only 5 to 8 inches in total. Very dry.  I have a riding 54 inch mower. The only one for a 100 miles. I got some looks hauling that out in the winter near town. After 40 miles , no more gawkers. All my trails are draged, often. Makes for better trapping. Fur animals like them smooth hard paths. Trapping is best when the snow is deep, and lines are hard paths.  .... //  Snow is like sugar, untill distuurb'ed, draged & or Drifted.  ... A few more days of this town living and were out in the wilderness, and Gods country.. Rena had a eye operation to keep her vission. Looks good so far. ( has to be, She is my fur handerler ) She was loosing her sight. All stops were pulled for her, to get and save her eye sight..... Looking forward to working on my sights again, pluss all that a home stead way of life intails....// Thank you , Duane


----------



## RedRocker

Glad she's on the mend Duane, losing ones eyesight is scary stuff for sure.


----------



## osemtnak

Thank You.... Rena's eye is healing well..... Between the two of us now we have two working eyes.
We realy did work together building our home.
No crying in our Beer.
Injoy life today.
Duane


----------



## fogtender

Got an email from Duane today, he asked me to post that they are back home but the fires on the upper Kantishna are spreading at a pretty steady rate towards their area unless there is some rain shortly.  Where the fires stopped last fall with the rain and onset of winter, they appeared to have remained burning all winter under the tundra/root base and flared back up this spring.

They have four Forestry Fire Fighters at their place setting up sprinkler systems and water storage tanks in the event the fire reaches their area.  There is some other residents at some of the other lakes in the area a couple of dozen miles from them that also may be in harms way and I am sure they are being set up by the fire services as well.

Keep them and the others in the area in your prayers.


----------



## RedRocker

Done!


----------



## muleman RIP

Been watching the story of the fires but did not know it was that close to his place. One report says they may be a rekindle from the year before and it smoldered under the snow in tundra and peat?


----------



## fogtender

Some of the fires that are going on out by the Ose's homestead. Been pretty stressful for them, not over yet, but they appear to be in good spirits..

Here is a few photos of what is going on there, the fire service is really active in working with the people there, they have done a great job of protecting people there and their homes. Backfires are set to stop the fires advance.












Smoke around their home.




Backfires set on the trail system to stop the fire's advance




Airdrops of firefighting supplies on their runways


----------



## muleman RIP

Hope they manage to save their place and some of the furbearers survive. The last I saw they had evacuated quite a few remote residents ahead of the fire.


----------



## RedRocker

Prayers from here.


----------



## XeVfTEUtaAqJHTqq

I hope the fires stay away.  That's too much effort to lose in a fire.

Prayers from here as well.


----------



## Snowtrac Nome

great picture of the casa 212 doing an air drop that sucks when the smoke is that thick had it around here one year the funny part about it was it was all comming down the yukon and accross norton sound had smoke so thick you couldn't see accross the street this year so far the winds aer in our favor.


----------



## Cowboy

Thanks for the update & pics Fog . Thoughts & prayers from here as well for Duanes family & all others in the area .


----------



## muleman RIP

Any update on the fires? Seem to have dropped off the radar down here.


----------



## RedRocker

Never was on the radar here.


----------



## DAVENET

Fogtender,

Just stumbled across this yesterday at work and read thru it all last night.

Apparently Rena had a heart attack last year (big news around here since a person from Mass was able to relay info for assistance from the Ose's Facebook page to their local flight service to get her flown out).  The Osemountain site is gone (or inactive) and there is very little current info on howthey are doing.

Have you heard from them?  Pretty damn cool story of life that I'm envious of.

David


----------

